# Sadzīves tehnika >  Philips tv  remonts

## andis50

Problēma tāda ,ka nospiežot power pogu nepalaižas dežūr barošanas mikroshēma ICE3AS02.Ir iespējams palaist mikroshēmu piespiedu kārtā padodot uz 2 kāju caur 1kOm pretestību 5V no cita barošanas avota.Piesledzot tv pie tīkla mikroshēma ģenerē īslaicīgas impulsu pakas apmēram 1x sekundē.Varbūt kāds var izskaidrot kā mikroshēma palaižas ,nospiežot power pogu, šajā lapā http://tel-spb.ru/remont-tv-lcd/philips-37pfl7603s  lejuplādējamā pdf failā 47 lapaspusē.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Pati mikroshēma ir pa tiešo pieslēgta pie iztaisnota tīkla sprieguma. Mikroshēmā iekšā ir strāvas avots, kurš pie ieslēgšanās uzlādē pie 7. Izvada pieslēgto kondensatoru un mikroshēma sāk strādāt jau tālāk barojoties no pašas darbinātā transformatora. Tipiska vaina ja šāds impulsu barošanas bloks nestrādā - izžuvis kondensātors uz šīs mikroshēmas barošanas izvada. Tam rodas liela noplūdes strāva un šis iekšējais strāvas avots (vai ārējais - atkarībā no konstrukcijas) nespēj ar mazu strāvu uzlādēt šo kondensātoru līdz spriegumam pie kura palaižas mikroshēma. Es sāktu ar kondensātora nomaiņu, kurš pieslēgts pie 7. Izvada.

----------

